# Couldn't go to SWAT- alternate actvity instead...



## David Hill (Aug 27, 2016)

A very good friend had asked a while back if I could make her some bowls---Sure I said. But the wood has to come from the family land-- no problem except I'd put it off. She recently asked again--- strong cue (for me), so I went on their land and scouted for trees ( with a green light to get whatever I want). 
I found a really big Mesquite that had split years ago--- perfect!
In the course of cutting I had an epiphany---because of crappy running chainsaws, ended up buying a b-day present for myself-- a new STIHL 261 with 20 in bar, that'll handle the cutting I do.
Did rip the one piece so I can handle getting it out.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 27, 2016)

Excellent!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 27, 2016)

I missed seeing you there today @David Hill but you gotta do what you gotta do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 27, 2016)

@ironman123 -- Ahh well kids and grandkids--- they're important!


----------



## Tony (Aug 27, 2016)

Nice tree David! Sorry you be there, but understandable. @ironman123, I wondered where you were all weekend, did I miss you today? Tony


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 27, 2016)

I was there til about 11. Spent my first hour and half looking for Kevin's set up. I think I passed by it twice. Finally asked Don Ward and he said right around the corner. My Grand son and I spent a little time talking with Kevin, Rodney, Greg (Audio man) and JasonB. Really enjoyed that. I was riding around in a Jazzy 614HD this year. Won't be there tomorrow. Got Birthday Party and Dinner date for Great Grand Daughter (8YO).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 27, 2016)

Sorry I missed you Ray, I was there 9 to about 4 today. Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 27, 2016)

Nice wood and saw!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 28, 2016)

A little different perspective--- on the trailer now

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 28, 2016)

That's a good looking trailer now!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> I was there til about 11. Spent my first hour and half looking for Kevin's set up. I think I passed by it twice. Finally asked Don Ward and he said right around the corner. My Grand son and I spent a little time talking with Kevin, Rodney, Greg (Audio man) and JasonB. Really enjoyed that. I was riding around in a Jazzy 614HD this year. Won't be there tomorrow. Got Birthday Party and Dinner date for Great Grand Daughter (8YO).



Ray, seeing you again was one of the highlights of my time this weekend. We didn't get to spend as much time together as we both wanted but the time we were allowed was special to me. I expect you to be there again next year. Fight for it.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks like a lot of bowls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 29, 2016)

Gorgeous trailer load of wood! Lots of work, but it's all fun. Be sure to follow up with the progress on the bowl. Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 29, 2016)

@Kevin I was real pleased to see you step into the vendor arena. I hope it was very prosperous for you financially and contact wise. Really enjoyed the talks and seeing Robert's knife and watching people look at your burls. Enjoyed hellos with Rodney, Greg and JasonB. Sorry I missed Tony.
Next year I will try yo get back Friday, Saturday and Sunday.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 29, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> @Kevin I was real pleased to see you step into the vendor arena. I hope it was very prosperous for you financially and contact wise. Really enjoyed the talks and seeing Robert's knife and watching people look at your burls. Enjoyed hellos with Rodney, Greg and JasonB. Sorry I missed Tony.
> Next year I will try yo get back Friday, Saturday and Sunday.



It stinks I missed you Ray, I'll be there for the whole shebang next year so I'll see you there. Tony


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 30, 2016)

@Tony sounds great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 1, 2016)

Woah! Happy Belated Birthday and congrats on that saw, she's a beaut! 

Thats a nice haul. Think you may have some left over after your project is complete? Thats some nice lookin wood.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 1, 2016)

Maybe next year you could load that trailer with big mesquite and then drive it up to SWAT. You could park right next to my truck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

